
Talkshow – Team videos in non-real-time - middle1
https://www.talkshow.team
======
fookyong
Hi everyone. Founder here. I'm flattered that this popped up on HN. I'm a
long-time lurker and browse multiple times a day but seldom post.

For some context, you guys are looking at an MVP. It took me a month to build
this. The marketing site was done in 2 hours (today, fuelled by coffee). I'm
bootstrapping after leaving my corporate job last year.

Not trying to make excuses, but I think a lot of questions can simply be
answered with "it's one month of work, by one dude, and it launched today" :)

It's live now. That's the easy part over with - the hard stuff begins now!

~~~
tomglynch
Show HN is reserved for the maker to post what they have made [1]. Who posted
this if it was not you? Seems like a marketing ploy...

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
O_H_E
I didn't know that either, so I posted a couple of Show HNs that is not mine
before. I have read the FAQ and guidelines before, but never stumbled across
this page.

~~~
nmstoker
Easy misunderstanding. Yet assuming you didn't know this, it would logically
raise a question as to why all posts featuring some form of product or service
were not Show HN then.

------
finchisko
I like the idea, but it's targeted for extroverted people, probably more for
marketers and bizz in general, rather than programmers. Introverts like me,
will always prefer text conversation over recording myself. Also text is
searchable where video is not.

~~~
giancarlostoro
> Also text is searchable where video is not.

Transcripts could help there.

~~~
raghava
With next-gen speech-to-text (voicea), it is modestly possible. Am sure that
could get better by time!

------
kohanz
It's an interesting idea, but I have a tough time with the premise that people
will choose to record a video of themselves for everyday asynchronous
communication rather than type a message. There are situations were video or
audio deliver more value than text, but what are those situations and are they
enough to become a team's main mode of communication? I'm skeptical.

~~~
rficcaglia
Like you I would never think of using this but then I asked my kids and they
looked at me quite as a benevolent advanced alien race might look down upon
us: there there old man, no wonder your world is so tedious...no one _writes_
their ideas down anymore...video, poor soul, is the only way we do things now.

I suppose I did something long ago when my parents told me to write home and I
said they could use my PC and modem and use compuserve.

Sigh.

~~~
armandososa
> there there old man, no wonder your world is so tedious...no one writes
> their ideas down anymore...video, poor soul, is the only way we do things
> now.

I inadvertently read that phrase with the voice of Gina from Brooklyn 99
(Maybe because I've been binging that show). Here in Mexico a lot of people
almost exclusively communicate with each other (ab)using Whatsapp audio
messages and I get so angry when somebody sends me an audio message. Just
type!

------
lowestlatency
Why use this when I can record a video from photobooth and upload it to Slack,
where all majority of team conversation already happens for the majority of
tech companies with remote workers?

Cool idea but doesn't need a separate app.

~~~
fredley
"For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and
then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem. From Windows or Mac, this FTP
account could be accessed through built-in software."

~~~
OJFord
[Dropbox]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224)

------
nsaje
Great idea! Some feedback:

\- Too much info required to start (you should streamline signup, job title
shouldn't be mandatory IMO)

\- Creating a new message should be fast! Meaning:

    
    
       - title, body & content should be optional, why can't I just send a video?
    
       - clicking Save should automatically upload video - right now video is ignored if Save is clicked mid-recording

~~~
bryanlarsen
Zulip has the only sane threading model among chat clients. Call it a topic
rather than a title, but it absolutely should be required IMO.

~~~
NickBusey
I would LOVE to see Talkshow integrated with Zulip.

------
subsubsub
For context yongfook is one of the origional 'digital nomads' from before
people started calling themselves that with a straight face. He did the
excellent opensourcefood.com and i suspect he has more of an idea of what
makes a good product than the majority of clichéd responses on this thread.

------
tomglynch
Love the idea and would have helped me in many remote work situations. Could
also be good for documentation.

However, from the home page I cannot determine what this really provides over
recording a video and sending via slack, telegram, or other methods of chat -
I mean, i guess it will allow you to label and comment and put the videos in a
hierarchy, but anything else?

~~~
dmonn
So do Slack threads with videos in them.

Or a #standup channel where people send in videos, that's what we do.

~~~
folex
What do you use to record videos?

~~~
VvR-Ox
Have you seen people lately who don't have a smartphone with them? :-P

------
890622
What I'd like to see (which would likely make me use it) is an integration
inside of Gmail. I click one button to record and then I send that email. The
no 1 value for me would be that it's much faster than writing. And it's also
easier to talk while walking to the subway than to write. So create that and
I'm in!

------
whatabackend
Spent like 30 seconds trying to click the 35 second video on the home page
trying to see the video with the cute girl or any of the links on the page
image.. boy that was disappointing

------
landmark3
team videos...not a single video on the homepage :(

------
paul1664
If ever there was a product that demanded an explainer video on the
homepage... this is it.

~~~
fookyong
I agree, it's pretty high up on my list of post-launch things to improve.

------
VvR-Ox
This is a perfect example for software that tries to solve a problem that
doesn't exist.

It can be done with whatever: \- record video (notebook / smartphone / ...) \-
send / share / embed into some other software (messenger / wiki / ...)

You are obviously good at marketing stuff (to people who don't know better)
and monetizing stuff that is basically free.

That cries for an award with a title like "silver ferengi medal" ;-)

~~~
olalonde
This is a perfect example of a comment that undervalues simplicity and ease of
use
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224)
is another one).

~~~
RootKitBeerCat
I don’t think it gets much simpler than “open camera app” > “press record” >
“press ‘send video’”

~~~
RootKitBeerCat
But the service is free, so it’s definitely worth a try

~~~
sebiol
The service might not cost money to try. When you want to properly evaluate
this tool for your team though, there will be quite a bit of time invest.

------
terhechte
There's also [https://standups.io](https://standups.io) which has been on the
market for over a year, has traction, lots of cool features, an iOS app an
Android app, and Slack integration.

~~~
RootKitBeerCat
There’s also... just sending video files back and forth via SMS, Slack, Email,
Facebook, Google Photos, or shared iCloud albums.

But this service is free so that’s a big plus to just give it the old “try”!

